# Fun night at agility....



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

I just thought I'd share with you my latest training session at agility. I've been taking Ruby for about 3 months now and she absolutely loves it (and so do I). It's great for giving her physical and mental stimulation and now that we have signed up for the Cockapoo Olympics we have something to aim for.

Ruby was spayed 4 weeks ago so we missed 2 weeks, and last week I had to keep her on a lead as the vet advised us not to let her jump. This week we were back to full working order so I was looking forward to catching up with the rest of my class.

Things were going really well. She was really attentive and was doing everything that the rest of the class were doing, until....

....she decided she wanted to freestyle which involved running around the whole school (through the new beginners class that had just started) at full speed, with the wind blowing through her hair. She then proceded to jump over all of the aparatus the wrong way. I couldn't get her to come back to me at all, she was having such a lovely time. I tried running in the other direction, hiding, squeaking her toy, nothing would work. 

Then I heard a nearby goose 'honk' and that was it, she jumped through the fence and 'splash', she was in the pond! Thankfully she then chose to listen to me and came back - stinking of stagnant pond water!

I was a bit worried we were going to be asked to leave, but thankfully our teacher is very patient. We put her back on the lead for a few exercises but soon trusted her again and finished on a high tackling the 'A' frame off the ground for the first time and doing really well!

I wasn't happy that I had to give her a bath at 10.30pm but it was good to have her safe and sound and smelling nice again. 

Hopefully we will have got better at all of this before next September! If not, at least you will all have fun watching me chase Ruby around Woodland Waters!!

I'm off to practice some recall training!!

Hx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh Helen that had me laughing out loud! Little tinker! My group has been doing classes for over 18 months now and a few of the dogs still do a 'lap of honour'! 

Karen xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sounds like someone was having great fun


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

That is so funny  made me feel so much better too , that is exactly what I'd expect pepper would do! When we were at training All the other puppies would sit or stand nicely next to their owners but pepper would just bounce up to my shoulder height up and down up and down and everyone would smirk and say " that's a bouncy dog "


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Sounds like someone was having great fun


Bet you are glad we aren't coming to your class!!!!!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> Bet you are glad we aren't coming to your class!!!!!


No on the contrary you would fit right in with us

Mick


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sounds like she had great fun! I can't wait to start with Daisy!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Freestyle thought that was part of all dog sport. Poppy can be guaranteed to do one freestyle flyball run every week, great fun, for her not me.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

That made me laugh so much Helen! I must find a puppy taster class to take Bess to ... it sounds fun.

Sue x


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

That's hilarious! Every doodle or 'poo I've ever seen do agility has gone for a mad doodle dash around the equipment at some point, but I've never known one end up in the duck pond. That I would have paid to see


----------

